# Hello from WNY



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Lucky Dog. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## TheBull (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey LuckyDog.......I too am from WNY, where abouts are you from?


----------



## Lucky_Dog (Oct 21, 2010)

Little Valley... I see you're from Akron. 

Saw a nice buck today... too bad he busted me!!:sad:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Welcome LD! I am not too far from you myself....outside Gowanda!

Good luck this season!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

